# ACS rejection, suggestion to go for ANZSCO 263212 than 261111



## tanujkaushal (Dec 11, 2015)

I applied for ACS on 10th Jan'16 for ANZSCO 261111 SOL.

However today, i got a response from ACS saying the Job Description is not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.

Rather, they say its more suitable to ANZSCO 263212 however this code is not on the SOL or the CSOL list.

Please suggest what is the best approach forward, should the application be reassessed or just get the assessment done after some time.

My profile is best suited for Business Analyst (ANZSCO 261111) and does not want to go for any other suggested code.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

tanujkaushal said:


> I applied for ACS on 10th Jan'16 for ANZSCO 261111 SOL.
> 
> However today, i got a response from ACS saying the Job Description is not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


Hi 

As per the ACS suggestion you have to apply for 190 visa (ie State Sponsorship of South Australia for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer ) and this ANZSCO code is available in that state only. Please refer the policy stands for state sponsorship of South Australia and apply for it

If your profile job suits under 261111, you should have provided strong documents (Reference letters of your companies, Statutory declarations explaining your roles and responsibilities) where that roles and responsibilities should match the job criteria given by DIBP for 261111

I don't have idea whether you can re-submit again with the same job code again to ACS


----------



## tanujkaushal (Dec 11, 2015)

I did submit all the required documentation, Job duties in details, experience letter etc.

Not sure what exactly i missed out and how can approach it now.

I dont want to go in for state sponsored that too SA.

Any other suggestions, should i file review application to get it reviewed by senior Assessor with additional documentation, would that help?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

It's not that you "missed out" something. It's just that the job duties you perform are classified by the other ANZSCO that ACS suggested. If you had described all your job duties accurately in the submitted documentation, they are the authority on deciding what particular ANZSCO they relate to.

If you reapply with the same job duties, you can expect the same outcome.


----------



## tanujkaushal (Dec 11, 2015)

Only concern here is that the suggested ANZSCO 263212 is eligible for VISA applicant for SA on state nomination for Subclass 190, no other state currently is providing state sponsorship on the same  

Hence it seems the best option is just to just reject the suggestion by ACS for 263212.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Can you outline the job responsibilities you submitted to ACS? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

tanujkaushal said:


> I applied for ACS on 10th Jan'16 for ANZSCO 261111 SOL.
> 
> However today, i got a response from ACS saying the Job Description is not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...



263212 is under limited availability! The problem has to do with the way your roles and responsibilities were defined in your reference letters.


----------



## tanujkaushal (Dec 11, 2015)

I feel more than the Job responsibilites, it is the Profile name that may have lead ACS to suggest me another ANZSCO code.

My Current Job profile name is IT Operations Specialist and my previous Job Profile name was Technical Support Senior Specialist.

Job Responsibilites were completely inline with Business Analyst and number of friends had used similiar JD's however their profile name was like that of a Team lead/Team manager etc.

Just to put it in perspective, both the Profile names mentioned above for self are Team Lead equivalent and above however they just mentioned differently as per the company norms.

Also,OZConnectMigration.com do you think filling ACS via MARA agents gets preference? This time i had done it myself?


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

tanujkaushal said:


> I feel more than the Job responsibilites, it is the Profile name that may have lead ACS to suggest me another ANZSCO code.
> 
> My Current Job profile name is IT Operations Specialist and my previous Job Profile name was Technical Support Senior Specialist.
> 
> ...


Did you copy paste descriptions from ANZSCO descriptions on the ABS website? That can lead to rejection sometimes if it is copied word for word. The job titles may have been a contributory factor but generally this hasn't been a problem for a whole lot of people.

There is no legislation that asks ACS or any other assessing body to give preference to applications submitted through a MARA agent. If there is a priority processing option, it is generally available by paying an extra fee.


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

I am quite new but ACS does not pay much attention to job titles. Because it is understood that job titles are not Standart across IT industry and similar job titles may have different job responsibilities and opposite. Title and roles are company based and there are no standards that relate a job title to a job role. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kalpesh07121987 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I want to know when the occupation 263212 ICT Support Engg. will be Available for subclass 190.

I have lodged an EOI on 14th July 2015.

Only SA had come up but that too went under "Special Conditions".

will this quota revise in this year or i ll have to wait till July 2016 ?

Please advise.

Regards,
Kalpesh.


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Kalpesh,

Quota for 263212 ICT Support Engg will not revise in till July 2016. As per SA site:

List of occupations that have met their planning level
The following occupations have met their planning level for 2015-16. Planning levels(quotas) apply to all nominations, once these have been reached, access to these occupations may be closed or further requirements may apply. 

The following occupations have met their planning level and special conditions apply (List current as of 14/08/2015)


• ICT Business Analyst 
• Systems Analyst
• Software Engineer
• Software Tester
• Database Administrator
• ICT Security Specialist
• Systems Administrator
• Computer Network and Systems Engineer
• ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
• ICT Support Engineer

Regards,
Pawan


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Hello Guys,

This is exactly the situation I am going through , any updates on this ?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pawanharsh said:


> Hi Kalpesh,
> 
> Quota for 263212 ICT Support Engg will not revise in till July 2016. As per SA site:
> 
> ...


Pawan,

What is your points breakup for the occupation code 263212?

Thanks
AJ


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi AJ,

Below are my points breakup. 
Age - 25 points
work experience - 10 points
PTE - 10 points
Education - 15 points
SS - 5 points

Good news is that, I got nomination from NSW last week . I am currently gathering the remaining documents( PCC etc..) for visa application.

Regards,
Pawan Sharma


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pawanharsh said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> Below are my points breakup.
> Age - 25 points
> ...


Congratulations Pawan. Can you please update as to when you got the invite from NSW. Was it 7th April or 15th April?

I am eagerly waiting for the invite. What are my chances with 75 (70+5) points in your opinion?

AJ


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks AJ, I got invite on 7th Apr. Based on your points your chances are very high. but not sure how much quota NSW have for 263212 as its in Stream2 .


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

pawanharsh said:


> Thanks AJ, I got invite on 7th Apr. Based on your points your chances are very high. but not sure how much quota NSW have for 263212 as its in Stream2 .


Thanks Pawan. Hoping to get invited in the next invitation round. Will keep you updated. I don't think there are too many applicants from 263212, so am hoping for the best. Need prayers and best wishes. 

AJ


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Pawan, here are my timelines and points breakup :


I submitted the EOI for 263212 ICT Support Engineer and now waiting for the invite. Here are my timeliness and scores -

263212 | ICT Support Engineer | 190 NSW Stream 2

Applied EOI NSW Stream 2: 09-05-2016

Points:
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
Language - PTE-A: Listening: 90, Speaking: 90, Reading: 87, Writing: 84 [Overall: 89] - 20 Points
NSW SS points - 5
Total Points - 75

Eagerly waiting for the invite from NSW.

Thanks
AJ


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes AJ, I don't think many people will be waiting with this job code. Wish you all the best and hope you get an invite soon..


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank You Pawan. All the best for your future process as well !

Regards
AJ 




pawanharsh said:


> Yes AJ, I don't think many people will be waiting with this job code. Wish you all the best and hope you get an invite soon..


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

tanujkaushal said:


> I applied for ACS on 10th Jan'16 for ANZSCO 261111 SOL.
> 
> However today, i got a response from ACS saying the Job Description is not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaushal,

Did you make any move after this. I have also got same response form ACS sugeesting for 263212. Let me know if you have done anything on this.

Thanks


----------



## mrnew (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi tanujkaushal, 
How did you go with this finally?
I have applied ACS for 261112, but got the similar response from ACS suggesting to choose 263212.
While applying ACS, I made sure reference letter to reflect System Analyst job description for my recent 9yrs experience.However, initial 4yrs experience was with a tittle 'Support Engineer'.
I thought ACS will ignore first 4yrs experience and consider me for 261112 with rest of the 9yrs.

It seems there is no value accepting the code 263212 (ICT Support Engineer).
Any suggestions how to approach ACS now?

Thanks,


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

Was your assessment skills- or RPL-based?


----------



## mrnew (Feb 13, 2017)

Skill based.


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

I got a recommendation from ACS to go for 263212, can anyone tell me which state is available for this job code


----------

